# 'Pawn Stars' - Spin off planned - 'American Restoration'



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/hr...sion/news/e3i0121638c1a14264ac23460e6117c7bd0


> The network has made a deal with Leftfield Pictures for "Rusty Nuts," in which restoration expert Rick Dale brings trashed treasures back to life.
> 
> Dale owns Las Vegas-based Rick's Restorations and is the go-to guy for the "Pawn Stars" team whenever the shop has an antique that needs improvement (such as a Coke machine, barber chair or 1937 gas pump).
> 
> Each episode of "Nuts" follows Dale, his staff and teenage son as they restore objects to their original, mint condition.


This could be interesting. Rick does wonderful work restoring vintage items.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

I was wondering how long this would take. I know I was hoping they'd do something like it, and look forward to watching it.


----------



## Steve_Martin (Jul 18, 2004)

Isn't Rusty Nuts one of their car restoration vendors also?


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Yeah, he's great. I'm glad they're doing this.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

PSA: I just set up a Season Pass for this, but it's now called "American Restoration". A search for "Rusty Nuts" came up empty.


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

Scooterboy, thank you for that info! Just set up a SP.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I wish the History Channel would change its name. Maybe Hystery Channyl. I wonder when it'll begin showing "historic" pro wrestling footage.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

cheesesteak said:


> I wish the History Channel would change its name. Maybe Hystery Channyl. I wonder when it'll begin showing "historic" pro wrestling footage.


Why? Pawn Stars and this BOTH deal w/ old stuff
Some older than Nazis!!!


----------



## wp746911 (Feb 19, 2005)

there is a different spinoff called 'hardcore pawn' about some pawnshop in detroit 8-mile neighborhood. The clientele is somewhat different... I can't remebmer what channel its on but its entertaining.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

wp746911 said:


> there is a different spinoff called 'hardcore pawn' about some pawnshop in detroit 8-mile neighborhood. The clientele is somewhat different... I can't remebmer what channel its on but its entertaining.


TruTV, it's ok


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

wp746911 said:


> there is a different spinoff called 'hardcore pawn' about some pawnshop in detroit 8-mile neighborhood. The clientele is somewhat different... I can't remebmer what channel its on but its entertaining.


If that's the one run by a guy and his son and daughter, I caught that once. Didn't care for it - they didn't seem very likable to me, and the production was pretty low-rent.


----------



## CraigK (Jun 9, 2006)

scooterboy said:


> PSA: I just set up a Season Pass for this, but it's now called "American Restoration". A search for "Rusty Nuts" came up empty.


Thanks for the heads up. Looks like generic episode descriptions so far. Pawn Stars does that a lot and then more complete details eventually show up.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

This show won't work unless they have their own version of Chumley/Mikey.


----------



## omnibus (Sep 25, 2001)

Can't find "American restoration" on Dish networks EPG? When is it supposed to air?


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

I have the following in my listings from tivo.com:

10/25/10 09:00 PM American Restoration 872 HSTRYHD
10/25/10 09:30 PM American Restoration 872 HSTRYHD
10/26/10 01:01 AM American Restoration (Repeat) 872 HSTRYHD
10/26/10 01:31 AM American Restoration (Repeat) 872 HSTRYHD


----------



## omnibus (Sep 25, 2001)

scooterboy said:


> I have the following in my listings from tivo.com:
> 
> 10/25/10 09:00 PM American Restoration 872 HSTRYHD
> 10/25/10 09:30 PM American Restoration 872 HSTRYHD
> ...


 I think the Dish program guide only runs 9 days in advance. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Tangent (Feb 25, 2005)

I tried setting up a season pass last night but got an error message. When I went to the night and time on the guide it showed "No information" in that time slot...


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

scooterboy said:


> I have the following in my listings from tivo.com:
> 
> 10/25/10 09:00 PM American Restoration 872 HSTRYHD
> 10/25/10 09:30 PM American Restoration 872 HSTRYHD
> ...


I now see more repeats on:

10/29 at 10pm, 10:30pm
10/30 at 2:01am, 2:31am
11/1 at 1pm,1:30pm


----------



## trausch (Jan 8, 2004)

This isn't on History' Channels website. Is it still on tonight/


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

Yes there are two episodes tonight: 9 and 9:30 PM EDT.

http://tvlistings.zap2it.com/tv/american-restoration/EP01328614


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Not bad.

They have a kooky cast of characters and are showing some cool techniques and amazing projects. We liked it.


----------



## tripmac (Oct 4, 2004)

I agree the son with the dual colored hair was getting on my nerves.

The golf cart turned out very nice I just wish they had left it more "stock"

The Hershey machine was cool and showed the detail he puts into projects.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

I watched the first episode. It seemed to suffer from Thom Beers syndrome, i.e. repeating the expositional interview stuff over and over as if it valued the viewer who tuned in 30 seconds ago more than the viewer who had been watching the episode since it started.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

I've only watched the first episode as well. I was disappointed that it didn't show more of the actual restoration process. We got to see him get some parts from a bicycle guy, and the guy on the motorcycle arrive and hammer a piece of metal on a sandbag. Then the big reveal.

I hope the upcoming episodes show more of the actual fabrication of parts, repair, and assembly.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

scooterboy said:


> I've only watched the first episode as well. I was disappointed that it didn't show more of the actual restoration process. We got to see him get some parts from a bicycle guy, and the guy on the motorcycle arrive and hammer a piece of metal on a sandbag. Then the big reveal.
> 
> I hope the upcoming episodes show more of the actual fabrication of parts, repair, and assembly.


+1. If they keep this formula, it will get tired REALLY fast. I want to see how he does the restoration, or learn why he picks certain approaches. If I wanted to see old items, I'd just watch Pawn Stars.


----------



## ellinj (Feb 26, 2002)

gastrof said:


> This show won't work unless they have their own version of Chumley/Mikey.


Kowboy


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

scooterboy said:


> I've only watched the first episode as well. I was disappointed that it didn't show more of the actual restoration process.


I watched the second episode last night (fridge and candy machine), and they did indeed show more of their restoration process and techniques.

I hope that increases even more in future episodes, though given a 30 minute show I don't think we'll ever see all the steps involved for any one project. I'd rather they keep it to only one project per episode so we could see more detailed steps of the restoration.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Ah, I watched the first two episodes back-to-back so didn't get what you guys were saying. Both shows seemed like one to me.

Yeah, with the golf cart it went from junk to done a bit too fast. There was a lot of work we didn't see. I too want to see them banging out dents and such.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

I have not watched it yet, but was kind of glad it was renamed from Rusty Nuts. Although American Restoration is so generically boring that I would never choose to watch it if I did not know what it was.. so they may lose out on curiosity viewers.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Yeah, "Rusty Nuts" was a case of trying-too-hard-itis.

But they genericized it a bit too much.


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

"Rusty Nuts"? Sounds like something you might want to have SafeSearch turned ON if you do a google images search for...

I love the restorations they do on the show, so I just setup a season pass for American Restoration. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## janry (Jan 2, 2003)

What gives with this show? Was it cancelled? I only remember seeing a few shows and nothing about it lately.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

I think they only ran four episodes.. Not sure..

I was dying for this show to exist, then I never watched it.

I think Rusty Nuts was a dumb name, but ultimately would have caught people's attention to take a look.. American Restoration is a horrible title and conotates a show that most people who would be interested in what it really is would never watch.

They should have called it "Fix that old S#*!&"


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

There are a few posts at the history channel site that indicate a second season is being produced. It's rather weird that Rick Dale hasn't been seen on Pawn Stars lately, either.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

On a sort of related note. About once a week I drive by that store from Pawn Stars, there is always a huge line of people waiting to go in there. That's sad that one of Vegas's biggest attractions is a pawn shop.


----------



## MarkofT (Jul 27, 2001)

My wife works near the Downtown Transit Center and there is a steady stream of people getting off the bus and moseying down Garces to Las Vegas Blvd where the pawn shop stands. Either that or the nudie bar across the street.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

*BUMP* For those who have missed the ad, this show is coming back next week. I believe its moving to Friday though. Glad to see it back!


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Thanks for the heads up - it's about time!


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I missed it the first time, I'll check it out.


----------



## CraigK (Jun 9, 2006)

It's on Mondays right after Pawn Stars. Returns on April 11, 2011.

At least that's what my TiVo thinks.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

I hope they start showing more of the actual restoration process.


----------



## janry (Jan 2, 2003)

My program guide shows 4 episodes upcoming with the generic description so they might just be re-running the original 4 episodes.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

scooterboy said:


> I hope they start showing more of the actual restoration process.


I haven't seen the original 4, did they just show the before/after and tell what they did to it, as they do on Pawnstars? I agree, I'd like to actually see the process.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

VegasVic said:


> I haven't seen the original 4, did they just show the before/after and tell what they did to it, as they do on Pawnstars? I agree, I'd like to actually see the process.


They showed more of the process of what they did, though not as much as I would like. It's definitely worth watching if you missed it the first time around.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Oh Good. I was wondering if this got cancelled immediately. Seems like it just came on and went off real quick. I'm kind of shocked at the prices he charges compared to what he chanrges the guys at Pawn Stars. Methinks he's pulling a "Cari" (Cash and Cari) and bumping his rates for the show. Good show though, even if I don't always agree with his color choices.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Or he wa smart and cut the pawn stars people a great deal for extra business (free advertising).

As an added bonus he got a TV show too!


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Yeah I'm wondering if he doesn't undercharge the Pawnstars guys. I think the car guy does that too. Some of the work he does on the cars seems way below what he should charge. But what the hell do I know?


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Even without the TV show I could see how they would give good deals to the pawn shop. I would bet they bring a lot of repeat business.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

vertigo235 said:


> Or he wa smart and cut the pawn stars people a great deal for extra business (free advertising).
> 
> As an added bonus he got a TV show too!


If history is any lesson it's probably both. That Cash & Cari reference is actually kind of funny because you got to see her actively raise her percentage with each new episode. She went from 10% to 15% and then finally 30%.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

Oh, and it's not this week, but next week, that it returns with new episodes on Friday.


----------



## Barryrod (Mar 17, 2006)

I just watched an old episode of Pawn Stars, from 8-16-2009 and feel completely duped by The History Channel.

In this episode a guy named Ron sells an old beat up Coke Vending machine that has "been in his family for years". The shop then takes it to Rick's Restorations to be restored.

Normal Pawn Stars storyline right? Wrong.....The guy who sold it to the pawn shop was Ron Dale of Rick's Restorations.

So Rick Dale's brother Ron sells a coke machine to the Pawn Stars and they take it back to Rick Dale for restoration.


----------



## GoHalos (Aug 30, 2006)

Barryrod said:


> I just watched an old episode of Pawn Stars, from 8-16-2009 and feel completely duped by The History Channel.
> 
> In this episode a guy named Ron sells an old beat up Coke Vending machine that has "been in his family for years". The shop then takes it to Rick's Restorations to be restored.
> 
> ...


This was mentioned in another thread:

Here's the post


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I like this show. I still wish they'd show more of the actual restoration process and less of the other goofy things (such as when Tyler had to get a "real job"). Leave that crap out.


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

VegasVic said:


> I like this show. I still wish they'd show more of the actual restoration process and less of the other goofy things (such as when Tyler had to get a "real job"). Leave that crap out.


Absolutely!


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

You can just tell when the "schtick" portion of the show kicks in.
I've seen better acting in porn.


----------



## CraigK (Jun 9, 2006)

VegasVic said:


> I like this show. I still wish they'd show more of the actual restoration process and less of the other goofy things (such as when Tyler had to get a "real job"). Leave that crap out.


I feel the same way to. I'd rather see more of the work that goes on rather than the staged interaction of the cast.

I always laugh when Rick is out "working" on something in the yard just as the customer happens to drive up to pick up the restored item.


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

The painter guy is amazing.
His steady hand for pin striping is really impressive to me.


----------



## CraigK (Jun 9, 2006)

inaka said:


> The painter guy is amazing.
> His streaky hand for pin striping is really impressive to me.


Yes, he and the guy that pounds out the dents are real artists.


----------



## ellinj (Feb 26, 2002)

They could easily make each episode an hour and have enough material for 1-2 restorations per episode.


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

CraigK said:


> Yes, he and the guy that pounds out the dents are real artists.


Exactly!

BTW, in my previous post my iPad changed "steady" hand of the artist to "streaky". Oops. Ironic. LOL


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Too many times they show a couple minutes tearing it down, then all of a sudden it's being painted and then it's done. And I don't like the increased role of Rick's brother. He doesn't really do anything.


----------



## Tivortex (Feb 29, 2004)

VegasVic said:


> Too many times they show a couple minutes tearing it down, then all of a sudden it's being painted and then it's done. And I don't like the increased role of Rick's brother. He doesn't really do anything.


He's the "wacky factor". (Does not wear shoes)


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

They probably cant show more than that, because what happens between those scenes is that Rick goes to E-bay and purchases a restored version of the item.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

It's been over a year since new episodes aired.

I saw a commercial over the weekend saying it is coming back - but with 5 different restoration teams.

I can't seem to find anything on the History Channel website about it though.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

I don't get why they didn't just rename this new show. It's a completely different show. Give it a new title Discovery!


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

Wow. Do yourself a favor and check out their site: http://www.ricksrestorations.com

Love that you can e-mail Brettley at his gmail address now. Or that the menu just changes depending on what page you're on. I would have thought having your own tv show would afford you a better site.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I stopped in there last year and it was a blast. There is a short free tour and you get to see some of the stuff being worked on. You can also get a behind the scenes tour, it was $65 for as many people as you have in your group. Brettley did the tour and he was great. He's hardly the idiot he's made out to be on the show. You get to go in both boneyards in the back and he takes as much time as you want to talk about stuff. Very interesting. If you want something restored there it will take 2-3 years, that's how much of a backlog there is. They were doing some filming, we saw Tyler being "interviewed". Saw everyone but Rick who they said was doing paperwork in the office.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Frylock said:


> Wow. Do yourself a favor and check out their site: http://www.ricksrestorations.com
> 
> Love that you can e-mail Brettley at his gmail address now. Or that the menu just changes depending on what page you're on. I would have thought having your own tv show would afford you a better site.


Wow. His wife is selling Real Estate? That' seems... odd.

Personally, I really loved the show in it's original form. Yes, I wish they'd given less Camera time to the idiots and more time to the restorations (same goes to you "Counts Customs"), but it was a good show. This new one sounds like a parody of itself and will die a quick death.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1096926017019105



This is the commercial I saw. It is currently hosted on Facebook. No sign of Rick anywhere.

Starts next Friday the 27th.

ETA: From Rick - 
After working our butts off for 5 years, fully committed to bringing you a great show,we have decided not to renew our contract with History.

Filming the show did not allow us to restore customers items that were not on the show. How are we supposed to survive as a business?

We don't want to get into the specifics of the finances but you figure it out... Great news...We are working with a new production company to bring you a whole new show soon!


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

I hope Rick gets a show on Velocity where it could be more like Chasing Classic Cars. Simple, no real drama, and just focusing on the cars and/or the restoration.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

inaka said:


> I hope Rick gets a show on Velocity where it could be more like Chasing Classic Cars. Simple, no real drama, and just focusing on the cars and/or the restoration.


Chasing Classic Cars one of my favorite shows. I've met Wayne many times would like to meet Roger.


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

cannonz said:


> Chasing Classic Cars one of my favorite shows. I've met Wayne many times would like to meet Roger.


There's something very appealing about Chasing Classic Cars. No drama, lots of shots of cars, and Wayne seems like a genuinely nice, calm guy. The exact type of guy you don't expect on reality TV.

I would love a format of just Rick calmly talking about the steps of each stage of the restoration. And then a final reveal. No schtick. No wife and kids. Just the restorations.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Frylock said:


> I don't get why they didn't just rename this new show. It's a completely different show. Give it a new title Discovery!


The show is on History Channel, which is not a Discovery Communications channel. (It's an A&E Networks channel.)


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> The show is on History Channel, which is not a Discovery Communications channel. (It's an A&E Networks channel.)


Sorry, I didn't mean Ricks' new show, I meant the new version of "American Restoration" on History. It's a different show than the version with Rick, so call it something different.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Frylock said:


> Sorry, I didn't mean Ricks' new show, I meant the new version of "American Restoration" on History. It's a different show than the version with Rick, so call it something different.


Right. "American Restoration" is a History Channel show. History is an A&E network, not a Discovery network.

I have no idea what channel Rick's new show is on, or if it's even been picked up.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> Right. "American Restoration" is a History Channel show. History is an A&E network, not a Discovery network.
> 
> I have no idea what channel Rick's new show is on, or if it's even been picked up.


I think we're saying the same thing. The History channel show "American Restoration" was about Rick for 5 years. Then he stopped doing it. They (History) are re-launching the show "American Restoration" with a new cast. Title is the same. I think they should have changed the title, as the show is really not what the old show was.

Should Rick's show air, it will obviously change titles, as it is changing networks.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Donbadabon said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1096926017019105
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you know they canned him, would make more money from show in a month than he probably had in his entire life up to the show. Even more obvious with the I hope I get another show on different network.


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

I recognized one of those guys, Dale, from the Velocity show, "What's in the Barn?"
He was the motorcycle specialist, and I found that show to be incredibly boring.

We'll see if he's just brought in as a motorcycle expert (like on occasion in Chasing Classic Cars) or if he is part of one of the restoration teams.


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

Rick Dale declined to renew his contract when it expired as History was apparently requiring them to work on nothing but TV projects while in production. They are shopping a new show and he does some clips on periscope and posts to YouTube. I'm sure he has a no compete to wait out before they can do a show on another network.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

I fully expect a show called "Rick's Restorations" in the future...


----------

